# Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)



## Sirlath (13. Mai 2012)

*Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Gaming Laptop, da ich in den Ferien sehr lange weg bin, und auch mal gerne mit Freunden spielen würde. 

- Wie ist dein Budget? max ca.1700€

- Kannst du Angebote für Forschung und Lehre wahrnehmen (Schüler / Azubi / Student / Lehrer / Dozent / Professor)? Müsste ich schauen, eigentlich nicht.

- Welche Displaygröße bevorzugst du? 15" - 17"
Bevorzugst Du ein mattes oder ein spiegelndes Display bzw. möchtest Du das Notebook auch unter freiem Himmel nutzen? Matt wär schon nice.

- Wofür soll das Notebook voraussichtlich verwendet werden?
(Office, Internet, Multimedia (Bilder, MP3, DVD, TV,..), Photo -, Videobearbeitung, CAD, Spielen, Programmieren,...) SPielen, Programmieren, Internet

- Willst du mit dem Notebook spielen? Wenn ja, welche Spiele mit welchen Ansprüchen an die Darstellungsqualität? Battlefield 3 Ultra, Guildwars 2 Ultra etc.

- Willst du das Notebook häufig mobil nutzen? Einigermaßen.

- Welche Ansprüche an die Akkulaufzeit stellst du im Officebetrieb bzw. beim DVD schauen sein? 2h.
- Bist du auf das Notebook angewiesen, d.h. benötigst du zuverlässigen Service (Vor-Ort-Service)? Schon

- Welche Anschlüsse benötigst Du?
(USB, Firewire, VGA, TV-OUT / S-Video, DVI / HDMI / Displayport, Gigabit LAN, eSATA, ExpressCard, Dockingport, n Wlan,
Bluetooth,...)? USB, Wlan, Gigabit LAN


Das wäre es auch schon.

Es soll eine Radeon HD 7970 sein, ich habe außerdem gehört Thunderbolt ist bald da?

MfG Sirlath


----------



## stadler5 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

schaue mal bei den Clevo Händlern um ab ende Mai ist dort überall die 7970 lieferbar.

z.b Luna P150EM von Hawkforce, oder andere Händler.


----------



## Berry2012 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Hmm, also die clevos dann von Schenker oder wie?
Hat denn Schenker oder Hawkforce die bessere Qualität? (Kühlung)


----------



## Alex555 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Du wirst zwischen beiden nicht viel Unterschied merken, da es sich ja um barebones handelt!


----------



## Erik Cartman (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Wenn dein Budget bis 1700 Euro geht, dann schau dir mal die Laptops von Asus an.
Das Kühlsystem ist fürs Gamen optimiert, der Preis allerdings auch.
Greif auf alle Fälle nicht zu Alienware. Hab nur schlechtes bisher gehört.
Wenn dir die 7970 nicht ganz so wichtig ist, wie wärs dann mit ner GTX 660 M?
Find die G74/G75 Teile von Asus leider nur mit Geforce
Asus G75VW-T1124V Gamer Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Hät ichs Geld würd ich mir so eins holen


----------



## Berry2012 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Stimmt, mein Fehler das mit den Barebones verpeil ich immer :p

Hmm, und sind die im Vergleich zu Samsung und Asus den besser?


----------



## Berry2012 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Wenn dein Budget bis 1700 Euro geht, dann schau dir mal die Laptops von Asus an.
> Das Kühlsystem ist fürs Gamen optimiert, der Preis allerdings auch.
> Greif auf alle Fälle nicht zu Alienware. Hab nur schlechtes bisher gehört.
> Wenn dir die 7970 nicht ganz so wichtig ist, wie wärs dann mit ner GTX 660 M?
> ...


 
Hmm, also die 7970 hätte ich gern, da ich doch für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre einigermaßen Leistung hätte.


----------



## Sirlath (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*



Berry2012 schrieb:


> Hmm, also die 7970 hätte ich gern, da ich doch für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre einigermaßen Leistung hätte.


 
Ja, dann bist du hier aber im falschen Thread!


----------



## Sirlath (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Also, wenn ich den Clevo P170EM jetzt von Hawkforce oder Schenker kaufe, und ihn mit Ivy Bridge CPU und Radeon HD 7970 konfiguriere, schaffe ich zukünftige Spiele in den nächsten 3-4 Jahren auf Hoch oder Ultra?

Und noch: Ich weiß Net ob ich von Hawkforce oder Schenker kaufen soll, welches ist eurer Meinung nach Qualitativ besser? (Service, Kühlung,Verarbeitung).


----------



## mySN.de (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Dürfen wir uns hier kurz einklinken?

Kühlung und Verarbeitung sollten identisch sein, da es sich um identische Clevo-Barebones handelt. Da wird das Kühlsystem bereits mitgeliefert. Am Ende entscheiden also Preis, Service und persönliche Präferenz.

Weitere technische Fragen können hier im Thread oder per PM von uns beantwortet werden.


----------



## Sirlath (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Ah, gut, dann hätte ich immer noch an die Forenmitglieder die Frage, ob ich mit genannten Konfigurationen zukünftige Spiele der nächsten 3-4 Jahre auf Hoch oder möglicherweise noch Ultra packen kann?

Und 2. was sind hier so die Erfahrungen, wer hat den besseren Service, mySN oder Hawkforce?

Beide sind nämlich einigermaßen gleich von den Kosten her, wollte aber wissen wie es so mit dem Service steht.


----------



## Atomtoaster (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Nein wirst du nicht. 

Die nächste Konsolengeneration ist garnicht mehr soweit entfernt. Rechne mit 2 Jahren wenn's hochkommt. Es ist ja auch nur Laptop Hardware.

Du wirst aber bestimmt noch annehmbar spielen können in 3-4 Jahren, hoch oder gar max Settings sind aber eher auszuschließen.


----------



## Sirlath (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Ja gut, dann kann ich natürlich dazwischen noch die eher preiswerteren Konsolen kaufen wenns sein muss.

Aber wie lange werde ich Games auf welcher Grafik spielen können? (z.B: 1 Jahr: Ultra, 2 Jahr: Hoch, 3/4 Jahr: Mittel)

Und natürlich noch die Frage HawkForce Support oder mySN/Schenker.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

3-4 Jahre Ultra/Max kannst du knicken. Das schaffen Desktop Grafikkarten nichtmal außer welche im SLI gespann oder ab sagen wir mal GTX680 aufwärts  

Ich würde ma grob sagen, nach 2 Jahren ists aus mit Hoch, dann maximal Mittel, hängt aber von den Spielen ab  Und BF3 muss du nicht auf Ultra zocken  Hoch sieht genau so aus nur verbraucht viel weniger Grafikleistung


----------



## Sirlath (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*



Seeefe schrieb:


> 3-4 Jahre Ultra/Max kannst du knicken. Das schaffen Desktop Grafikkarten nichtmal außer welche im SLI gespann oder ab sagen wir mal GTX680 aufwärts
> 
> Ich würde ma grob sagen, nach 2 Jahren ists aus mit Hoch, dann maximal Mittel, hängt aber von den Spielen ab  Und BF3 muss du nicht auf Ultra zocken  Hoch sieht genau so aus nur verbraucht viel weniger Grafikleistung


 
Joa das hört sich ja ganz akzeptabel an.

Dann die Frage mit dem Shop noch offen.


----------



## stadler5 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Hawkforce


----------



## Sirlath (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Hawkforce


 
Dachte ich mir auch, überall steht nur Positives über die da muss ja was wahres dran sein.


----------



## mySN.de (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Schenker


----------



## Sirlath (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Verdammt, ich weiß nicht...

HawkForce liest man nur gutes von, dafür kleiner Shop etwas 1-Mann Betriebig

Schenker/mySN liest man auch nur gutes von, außer ein paar kleine Macken, die aber sofort wieder vom Service ausgetauscht werden. Außerdem sind die mir größer und bekannter.

Außerdem scheinen mir die HawkForce Lobe sehr hoch gelegen, mysteriös.


Achja wisst ihr welche Firma einem eher manchmal entgegenkommt? (z.b Ich bin Schüler erst 14 und der Kauf geht halt ziemlich auf mein Konto wird auch manchmal eine Tasche oder Maus oder Kühlpad oder so was mitgeschickt nur als kleine souverenität?)


----------



## Seeefe (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Was ich mich ja noch Frage: Wirst du lange weg sein, also ´n halbes Jahr und länger? Oder nur 6 oder 8 Wochen in Urlaub und dann wieder da?  Denn ich weiß nicht, 1700€ fürn Laptop, gut aufs Alter kommts nicht an, aber mit 14 hab ich von solchen Beträgen nur geträumt bzw. dürfte die niemals fürn Laptop überhaupt fürn PC ausgeben  
Denn wenn du jetzt nicht außerordentlich lange wegfährst, wäre da ein Desktop PC für 800€ mit min. der selben Leistung angebrachter? 

Wie gesagt, jedem das seine, nur 1700€ fürn Laptop zum spielen würde ich niemals ausgeben.


----------



## Sirlath (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Ja gut es sind insgesamt im Jahr nur 7 Wochen, aber da hab ich wirklich komplett nichts zu tun.

Und ja es würde auch gehen wenn es ein billigerer Laptop wäre, der sollte aber Guildwars 2 auf möglichst Hoch und League of Legends kaufen, kann dann später noch einen Desktop kaufen. Und nein die ganze 1700€ zahle ich nicht mein Vater entlaßtet mich da


----------



## Seeefe (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Das fände ich auch vernüftiger. Nen guter Desktop für BF3 usw. zu Hause und für Unterwegs nen schönen Laptop mit dem man auch angenehm zocken kann, was will man mehr?  

LoL auf Hoch dürfte kein Thema sein, wies mit GW2 aussieht, muss man halt schaun wenns rauskommt.


----------



## Sirlath (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Die Frage wäre natürlich dann, wie teuer wäre ein Laptop der LoL und möglicherweise Guildwars 2 Hoch spielen könnte, und kann jemand einen vorschlagen?


----------



## Seeefe (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Naja ich würde ma grob mit max. 800€ rechnen, LoL braucht nicht viel Leistung, GW2 wie gesagt, müsste man schauen


----------



## Sirlath (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Hab mal was gefunden:

CPU: Core 2 Quad Q6400 2.13GHz
CPU: Phenom 9650 Quad-Core

GPU: GeForce GTS 450 2GB DDR3
GPU: Radeon HD 5670 1024MB

RAM: 4 GB 
OS: Win 7 64
Direct X: DX 10


Das wären die Empfohlenen, also für max. wäre es halt ein bisschen höher als das.

Kennt jemand da gute Laptops für?


----------



## Sirlath (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

*push


----------



## mySN.de (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Laptops mit Core2Quad wirst du nur noch bei eBay finden. Bzgl. entgegenkommen: schreib uns einfach mal ne Mail und wir schau'n mal drüber. Möglich wäre z.Bsp. eine Low-Budget-Variante vom XMG A501 mit nur 1366x768 Display: geringerer Preis, höhere Framerate. Das wäre dann definitiv noch in deinem Limit. Erwähne einfach pcgameshardware im Betreff und ich kümmere mich persönlich drum...


----------



## Sirlath (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Wie gut kann man GW2 denn möglicherweise mit einer GT555M und i5 2450QM spielen? Und wie ist es mit LoL?

Gibt es vielleicht mehr Vorschläge? Das von Schenker hört sich gut an, das liegt schonmal bei den Favoriten. 
Für mich ist gebrauchte Ware auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Auf die CPU kommts net an, jeder i5 schafft die Games locker, denke auch mitm i3  Um LoL gehts auch nicht, da gibts keine Probleme es auf Max. spielen zu können. Eher gehts um GW2. Wie willst du es den spielen? Komplett mit Max. Einstellungen, also alles was geht oder kannst du Kantenglättung und den ganzen Kram weglassen? Das kann dann schon schwierig werden, also vom Preis her


----------



## Sirlath (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Auf die CPU kommts net an, jeder i5 schafft die Games locker, denke auch mitm i3  Um LoL gehts auch nicht, da gibts keine Probleme es auf Max. spielen zu können. Eher gehts um GW2. Wie willst du es den spielen? Komplett mit Max. Einstellungen, also alles was geht oder kannst du Kantenglättung und den ganzen Kram weglassen? Das kann dann schon schwierig werden, also vom Preis her


 
Also, ich bin halt nicht Ultra Grafikgeil, sowas wie 100000x AA und AF oder Schatten auf ultra muss Net sein. Kantenglättung muss auch nicht so extrem sein, aber so Landschaft und Texturen halt so Dinge die man wirklich merkt fände ich schon toll vielleicht auf Hoch zu stellen


----------



## Berry2012 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

*push


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

seit gestern ist das neue mysn A502 da mit der 650m gts den könntest du dir vlt mal ansehn.
nimm denn und sei glücklich ^^ 8 gb ram und ne 500er platte schnell drehend reichen aus dazu das normale w-lan modul und blutooth + dvd combo laufwerk. ende  dann haste noch kohle über und kannst die mal für andere sachen bei seite legen.
wenns aber unbedingt high end sein muss kannste dir das neue p502 ansehn.

der hat die 7970m drinne seit neusten knackt im vantage mit den aktuellen ("beta") treibern die 20k marke


----------



## Berry2012 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Also, auf welcher Grafikeinstellung würde Guild Wars 2 denn auf diesem Laptop laufen:

Display: 1600x900, 15,6" (Full HD zu klein auf 15,6")

GPU: GT 650M 1GB GDDR5

CPU: Intel i5 2450M

RAM: 8GB

Festplatte: 128 SSD SATA-III


----------



## mySN.de (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Hallo,

Mit der GT650M (Kepler) kannst du GW2 in 1600*900 auf High schon sehr flüssig spielen, sogar mit AA und AF.
Die Grafikkarte liegt leistungstechnisch zwischen der GTX 560M und GTX 570M und bietet damit ein hervorragendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

MfG


----------



## Alex555 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Guildwars 2 ist bisher eher CPU limitiert (nutzt bei fast allen bloß 1-2 Kerne , dafür zu 100% ), die Grafikkarte beeinflusst die Performance aktuell (beta status) eher gering .


----------



## Sirlath (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop gesucht (max ca.1700€)*

Hui, wenns auf High flüssig läuft reicht mir das komplett 

Und das mit der CPU weiß ich, hab das schon beim Testen erfahren


----------

